# First smoke in the smokehouse this season...



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

After brining, put 11 turkeys in the smokehouse. MAN, that is some tasty, juicy bird!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

that's nice I would to do a ham but scared it will not brine all the way in and spoil . any tricks to that . I have done bacon with tender quick but don't know about a thick piece of meat ?


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks Fantastic...


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

P said:


> that's nice I would to do a ham but scared it will not brine all the way in and spoil . any tricks to that . I have done bacon with tender quick but don't know about a thick piece of meat ?


The ham trick is the find a vein in the end if the ham and pump/inject the brine through that vein. That will send the brine completely through the meat. I have talked to guys that have done it but haven't tried yet. That might be next on the agenda!


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

wonder how much pressure and for how long . May do a little digging if I find any good info I will share.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Let's see what the smoke house loOKs like


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Alwaysinshorts said:


> Let's see what the smoke house loOKs like


Yes

:work:


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

How long are you smoking the birds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

Those were 12 pound birds and I smoked for a couple hours with very little heat then bumped up to about 210 and smoked til internal temp was 165. Took about 9 hours total


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

With that long of a smoke they weren't dry? Just curious as i have started doing more of a 4hr cook with higher temps to get a juicer bird. Those do look awesome and I would like to do some like that.


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

msf62000 said:


> With that long of a smoke they weren't dry? Just curious as i have started doing more of a 4hr cook with higher temps to get a juicer bird. Those do look awesome and I would like to do some like that.


They weren't dry AT ALL...in fact, the juice was juice running out of them while i was wrapping them in foil after taking them out of the house. My house is pretty unique. I build a smoke generator so i can put smoke on them with NO heat and then add heat as i want. The heat source is a propane fish cooker burner. I can dial in the temp exactly.

I do keep a pan of water in the smokehouse to keep the humidity up, too!


----------

